# Cryptocoryne growth anomaly



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me why a crypt would grow with its' leaves almost flat against the ground instead of close to vertical? These particular plants are otherwise healthy with nice looking leaves and sending out runners. I have several different species of Crypt and the vast majority of the plants are growing quite nicely with a normal shape. Individual plants of 2 or 3 different species are doing this while others of the same species are normal. And it isn't just the young plants growing flat. I don't see any obvious factors common to all of the affected plants such as light level or competition and the fish aren't damaging them. Definitely confusing.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

high light?...


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Not that I can see. None of them are directly shaded. Nor does the light look more intense where the horizontal ones are planted. Some of them are planted under a new Kessil fixture I got which is supposed to penetrate better than the other fixtures I have but I have the intensity of this light adjusted to about half of its' maximum and the plants are located in the substrate of a 30" deep aquarium. Two of my flat blasii are located in this area and a third is in a corner of the tank lit by 3 48" led strips from Fluval each with 59 watts of output. The Kessil is capable of 90 watts but, as I said I have it set at about half of that output. The one in the corner looks great. I have java ferns planted on top of a 6" rock under the Kessil and they are growing pretty well - pearling all the time.


----------



## sbalabani84 (Oct 28, 2018)

Is it Mi oya or a red- brown Wendii variety? It is completely normal for some species to do so .

Here is one I have in a co2 injected tank.


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Even your lowest leaves on this plant are closer to vertical than the ones I am referring to. The upper surface of the leaves on my plants is, at no point, much more that an inch above the substrate.


----------

